# Spawn log



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The happy couple..












All of the fry of this spawn looks awesome.... so far!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

They are about 2 weeks old. If you want pics, let me know.;-)


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Of course we want pictures. Are both fish from Karen?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Both fish are my own self raised bettas. I do see some resemblance in color to the marbling pattern from Phil's line.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I guess I have melanos and amelnistic fry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

omg! that would make a perfect couple, both gorgeous! hahaha, of course! pics, pics, PICS! hahahhaa, XD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

beautiful pair. Of course, who doesn't want to see pics!!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

PICS PLEEEEEEEEEASE!!! Beautiful pair!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Aw, thanks guys!


Here are some pictures of the fry at 9 days old. Pardon the lousy photos. I need to take some more recent photos of them. If you look closely, you might see some future betta escargot on the glass. :lol:












Changing their water ....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I DO see the future French Betta Food meal on the glass. Those fry are such cuties!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They look pretty good sized to me.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

They are showing color at just nine days old, that is amazing. Please keep this thread updated. I look forward to seeing their progress.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are some pictures from today of some of the fry from this spawn. They are still tiny and just starting to develop some hints of color. Thier ventral fins are just starting to appear.

The fry you see in the first top picture might turn out to be a melano, but I'm not sure. 










Here they are inspecting a thermometer. They are so curious about anything new put in their tank.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute!!!! they look so big in the pics but they are probably the size of my pinky nail


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow!!! Gorgeous fry. How many do you have? I still can't get over their color.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Mermincrazy8525, 
Yeah, they are about the size of a pinky nail right now.

NIB BETTA,
Thanks! It is always exciting to see them start to gain some color. There are an average number of fry in this spawn group.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a 20 second video update of the strong swimming fry from this spawn. They are about 3 weeks old. I did not do a macro shot to give you an idea of just how tiny betta fry normally are at this age. How many fry are there? You count. :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux_p__XatHI


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Wao! They are sooo many!
What size tank is that?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

They are currently in 10 gallon tank. Some of them will be moving to a larger growout tank which is already set up very soon.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They ARE big! Wao!
Great job! I need to make my kiddos grow faster, their growth slowed down at week 5 and it's stressing me out!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is the latest news from the mouth of one of the fry. 










Chopping live blackworms is kind of gross, but the fry seem to enjoy them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic! lol


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gotta hand the towel to you lady. You raise your fry pretty darn good. Was it 50% of water change daily to achieve that goal?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been changing 90% of their water daily down to right above the submersible heater. These betta fry are finally big and strong enough to not need the nylon mesh anymore.They swim away from the suction. This makes water changes so much faster!:-D I plan to move the fry to a larger growout after Easter holidays.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks NIB!


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations! 
You gave me an eyeopener as to how fast fry grow. TY.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a random picture of the betta fry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I transferred the fry to a larger growout tank today. The other tank was getting a bit crowded.  There are lots of blues and greens that I expect to marble into nice patterns. Although I was not available to feed the fry this weekend, somehow they still seem bigger than they were on Friday.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Many of the fry are already at the 1 inch mark(not including their tail) at only 6 weeks old. 



















Here are 2 siblings from another spawn that were in this growout tank one week ago. I hope they turn out ok. They have the same mother.


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

those pictures are amazing!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

wow! You take great pictures. 
What little cuties!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

:O They look AMAZING!! 


Do you live in the U.S. Dragonlady?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

I am excited to see many fry from this spawn starting a butterfly pattern and some blue Cambodians/ bicolors, too. These fry eat any foods offered so far. I'm so glad they are not picky eaters, because it is easier to give them a varied diet that way.


Today, I just removed a Marinland heater from this growout tank that was recalled. Luckily, I had a spare aquarium heater in storage, and the recalled heater did not cause any damage. 


Smile4Me2Night,
Yes, I live in the US.


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Good 

I might be interested in a female when theyre ready 

Theyre stunning!:-D


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW!! you might have heard this a thousand times already, but man your fry grows extremely fast. Maybe i should try the 90% water change too and see how that does to my batch of fry.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Random betta fry picture update from a few days ago before they started to change. They were photographed from about 3 feet away.
Personalities are starting to emerge. Almost overnight, I have butterflies, pastels, marbles, and blue Cambodians! This specific marble pattern is starting to be very familiar to me. Woohoo!:lol:


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy cow!

What is that nylon mesh you were using for water changes? And what did you use for a siphon?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

cajunamy,

The nylon mesh is panty hose. :lol: (This also work almost as well as coffee filters for straining BBS.) The tubing is Eheim rigid tubing.... from a retired filter.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Video update 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3IJDhq-qVE


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I tried watching it and it says its private!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The link should work now.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

so cuuuute ;3


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you SillyCone!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The babies are soo pretty! I loved the song about talking to fish. lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is an update on my avatar male. He looks like his dad, cousin to the father of this spawn. :-D I am such a sucker for butterfly patterned bettas.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow he's handsome! When are you planning on selling these guys?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks! I can't keep them all. I just can't stop worrying every time I ship my fish even though I have never had a problem with it. I think shipping them stresses me out more than the fish.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I know what you mean, I hate shipping them but I'd much rather them get good homes then sell them to a LFS or something like that!


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 16, 2010)

When they are all grown, I'd love to see pics of the males and get two, OR start a small betta sorority with some sisters! If your willing to ship that is How absolutly beautiful!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a male around 8 weeks old from this spawn.









So far, he has been the only troublemaker in the growout tank. He is certainly not perfect, but he does not look too bad.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Erin8D said:


> When they are all grown, I'd love to see pics of the males and get two, OR start a small betta sorority with some sisters! If your willing to ship that is How absolutly beautiful!


Thank you! I do ship. I plan to put some pictures of some of my available bettas on aquabid in the near future.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> Here is a male around 8 weeks old from this spawn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWO MONTHS and he looks like THAT!? *0* 

Nicely done!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, I'd love to see some females from this spawn if you get the chance. They must be beautiful!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so want a pair of these guys!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Wow, I'd love to see some females from this spawn if you get the chance. They must be beautiful!


 I have only sent my bettas to a few shows so far, and my females did very well. I will probably remove a few more of my favorite females and males soon. So far, this spawn is one of the fastest developing spawns I have ever raised.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a female from this spawn at about 9 weeks old. There are also a few blue Cambodian butterfly females.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is an update on the first male taken from the growout.










Here are some of his brothers right out of the growout tank.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you dramaqueen!

This is what happens when you leave them in the growout tank too long.  











At such a young age, I expect his fin to grow back within 7-14 days but he will never be a show fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, but he's still beautiful, even if he can't be shown.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

This spawn is mostly butterflies, pastels and marbles. Many of the males look as if they could be clones of one another. :lol: That's ok. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The male I got from 1fish2fish is starting to show a beautiful butterfly pattern. I love butterflies.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Dragonlady - Your bettas look great!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I just found some of your auctions on ab, and I just have to say this is like the cutest little girl ever, love her


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

ohmighosh super cute!! When I get my federal tax refund I might have to get in touch with you to see if I can get some females.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.:-D It is very difficult to decide which fish from this spawn I am keeping and which fish I will rehome. I am very pleased to see some steel blues in this spawn. Here is a pretty steel blue female I just took out of the growout tank today. She looks smurf blue in real life. :lol: I've nicknamed her Smurfette.










This male is one of my favorites from this spawn, and he is still growing his fins.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

super pretty. I like the name smurfette!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm stealing that male....


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

That white and blue girl is so adorable.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

The first few marble betta's I had seen i wondered what anyone would see in them but being here I have found some marbles I really like, yours are very nice.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

how old are they now?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Aw thanks!  The blue butterfly male resembles the male fish that started my line. I wish he had a longer body.

cajunamy,
They are around 11 or 12 weeks old now.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a marble halfmoon male from this spawn that is currently seeking a new home. He would make a very nice pet or breeder. I have a very nice sibling female... or a distantly related blue doubletail or singletail doubletail geno female that would pair up nicely with him. If interested, pm me.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

is he for sale? if he and a female for him are in my price range i will snatch him up faster than a group of screaming girls chasing justin bieber!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Mermincrazy, 

I replied to your pm. In addition to the male pictured, I have a few other very nice marbles, pastels, and butterfly patterned bettas from this spawn available also.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh I'd love a marble female! I'm trying to get my hand on a marble male Monday, he is so cool, white, pastel green and tiny spots of pink. Soo in love!! Lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a quick photo update from today on the female and male fish from this spawn still living together.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

These 2 boys have been sold. I hope they are still doing ok.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, so many colorful bettas! Beautiful! Great pictures, its not often i have seen them able to be tanked together when they are so vibrant


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks! I have 2 huge jarred halfmoon males and females from this spawn that I plan to keep to continue this line. The slower developing males have nice potential, too. ;-)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My two boys (and girl) are doing excellently  I've been meaning to update with pictures but keep forgetting. I'll have to get some up tomorrow


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

what is your aquabid username? I might look for a nice marble female from you!  A little late, but I just followed your spawn and they are all beautiful!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is another male from this spawn I am keeping. He just came out of the growout tank *today*, and he is a very big boy. He will likely have an even better caudal spread within 10-14 days. Did I mention that he is full of himself?:lol: 










Here is an old painting I made of his great grandfather. Notice any resemblence? ;-)













The*_*dragonlady is my aquabid username. I occasionally put a few fish up for sale there, but I always have an assortment of female and male bettas available. You can pm me if interested.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Notice any resemblance?












I just love how this guy is starting to develop.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I love his lips, so cute!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you Tisia!

I find it odd how many male bettas don't start growing their finnage until they have been kept alone. For example, one of the yellow head males that I like has a brother that has been kept alone for a few months longer. His finnage grew faster than the males that lived in a group longer. It seems that male betta's finnage does not grow to mature length until they are kept alone. Just an observation. 

Here is yellow head's brother that has been kept alone longer.


----------



## DoxieDiva (Aug 13, 2011)

Gorgeous DragonLady! You can tell that you put a lot of time and love into your fish... from spawn to grown up! I can't wait to get a really nice male... I will probably never breed but I cant wait to have the gorgeous show piece of a male in my 20g tank! Every time I think about it I get even more excited!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, drool, drool! He's gorgeous!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

i love yellow head bettas!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! Here is a young yellow head female from this spawn that I think has good potential.  She was just removed from the growout tank and there is something special I like about her.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, are you selling these? I would love a female like her!

durrrr... just looked back through thread and see you are selling on AB... will check there.

ok, can't find em... lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

smellsfishie,

I have not put any of these fish on aquabid because I can't get a thumbnail photo to appear, and it irks me.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah that little female is so amazing *drool*


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG Shes so so adorable!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for the nice comments! I am very pleased to have the same pattern appearing on many male and female bettas from this spawn. :-D The bright yellow heads on many of these young bettas rivals the vivid yellow seen on some of my saltwater fish. I expect even more yellow heads.... after I finally choose my future breeders this fall. Yay yellow heads! :lol:


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow! those are one of the best batch of fry I've seen. They've grown so much, how old are they now? and do you have any tips on buying Betta fish from pet stores? I might ask my mother to buy me a betta or two for our one gallon or five gallon.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks MarinePsycho!


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

No problem! this spawn log got me really interested in Betta Fish, I might just get a Betta!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

This male was just removed about a week or two ago. Here are some before and after jarring pictures of him. Of course his fins did not start growing until he was kept alone, but he did gain a nice body size before his fins started to grow. ;-) As you see, he came out of the growout tank flaring like crazy! 


Just removed from growout on the left..


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I really hope I can get my hands on one of these... I absolutely love marbles and blues most of all


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, they're just getting more and more stunning! This is a great spawn.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, he is a beautiful male. What color is h? I don't really know all the betta colors yet.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He'd be classified as a turquoise marble butterfly... or maybe a bi-color marble.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Ooh, betta genetics are quite interesting. They're more unique than most fish.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

He's a metallic blue marble with some dragon influence.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

He is a beautiful specimen , if I had space for any more fish I would buy a betta fish, I never realized they were so beautiful.


----------



## Stardancer (Jan 2, 2011)

These are _gorgeous_. I'll probably never breed my own bettas, but I love following the process with others who do. These are amazingly beautiful! (Also, I'm impressed by your ability to take photos of such tiny fish!)


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks! :-D Here is another male from this spawn that is currently available. You may look in the classified section of this forum for more details.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my, he is so beautiful! mind if I post the pictures of my betta's that I got today?

P.S. This log is the reason I love Betta fish now and that made me get two betta fish ;3


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

MarinePsycho, 
I'd love to see pictures of your new betta in the betta pictures section. I'll look for him there. Once you have one betta, you will probably want more..and more. :lol:


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

I posted the pictures. Yep, I just got them a few hour ago and I already wanna breed them xD, I have a bunch of index cards full of breeding information for betta's lol.


----------

